# Male restroom etiquette



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

So how many of you follow the rules?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Take the test and see if you were paying attention.

http://gamescene.com/The_Urinal_Game_game.html


----------

